# Mounting .bin files?



## enmurlab (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a file with the extension .bin, which I heard was a type of disk image.  How do I mount this?  I've tried using Disk Utility with no luck.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## bobw (Jan 19, 2007)

Use Stuffit Expander


----------



## enmurlab (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks that worked fine!


----------



## elec999 (Jan 21, 2007)

Toast might also do the work.
Thanks


----------

